# No fasting for Cholesterol test



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2009)

On the BBC:

http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8353510.stm


----------



## Moamber (Nov 12, 2009)

I have never fasted for a Cholesterol test at all since becoming Diabetic years ago, I used too before  . they just ask now when you last ate .........

Hugs Mo


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 12, 2009)

I've had two done and no-one even mentioned fasting.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2009)

They used to say that they couldn't give your HDL/LDL split if you hadn't fasted. You didn't have to fast for Total Cholesterol readings.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 12, 2009)

Northerner said:


> They used to say that they couldn't give your HDL/LDL split if you hadn't fasted. You didn't have to fast for Total Cholesterol readings.



Both tests gave me the HDL/LDL split. They did ask when I last ate, but that was all.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 12, 2009)

Glad Northerner put this up - I spotted the article at work, but didn't have the chance to post the link. Interesting comment "While a number of studies have pointed to this, the "no need to fast" message has not yet been absorbed, experts say." - it takes time for professionals to put research findings into action!


----------



## Flower87 (Nov 12, 2009)

This is good! I always ignore them when they ask me to fast because i feel rubbish if i don't eat anything!!


----------



## twinnie (Nov 12, 2009)

i was always told to fast i had a coffee with milk once and there refused to do the test ?


----------



## katie (Nov 12, 2009)

well they always give me the split but never ask me to fast, so that's good lol.


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 12, 2009)

I've never been asked to fast prior to having any blood work done. That includes cholesterol and anything else that I've had the vampires called phelbotomists extract from me! I wonder if gthe biomedical scientists in the labs would have anything to say about this.

Tom


----------



## cazscot (Nov 14, 2009)

That explains why the nurse has made my next "bloods" appointment for 12 noon


----------



## Minster (Nov 14, 2009)

i have always been told not to fast, but seen as i dont eat anything after midnight anyway and always have my bloods appointment for 8am it doesnt really make a difference lol


----------



## falcon123 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have always been asked to fast. However locally they give you one of the first appointments in the morning. So you can do your test, inject and go for a cup of tea and a bacon sarnie before work. When I was sent to another hospital I had to wait till 10:30 and was just on the point of eating some chocolate as I was going low. They took the blood, I ate half a dozen squares, injected and found that the staff restaurant did a full English for just over ?2!


----------



## twinnie (Nov 16, 2009)

well i have had my letter for me to have my annual review at the gps and there want bloods and i have to fast?


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2009)

ive always been told to fast both times and i did .


----------



## runner (Nov 19, 2009)

twinnie said:


> well i have had my letter for me to have my annual review at the gps and there want bloods and i have to fast?



I've always been told to fast and that the lab may not process if I'd even had a cup of tea (which i did once, altho' they did process it.)

I shall take the article along to my next appointment and ask what their policy is now.  If they still want fasting, I will just not tell them!


----------

